# I had to laugh.....



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie has dropped a LOT of weight during her transition to raw....as most of you saw under the raw feeding page. But today one of our neighbors came outside and hollered across the street, "Is she getting enough food!?!? I can see her ribs!!!" Which ... yes, to be fair, yes you can. You can see her spine and her hip bones too. :shocked: But I explained that she had had a hard couple of weeks recently...and was going through a growth spurt on top of it. She just shook her head and gathered up her little dog to go on a walk. Who was........the fattest cockapoo I have ever seen. One of the fattest dogs I've ever seen for that matter. And when I say "took him for a walk," I mean...she put him in a stroller.........(I'm pretty sure he has no health issues impairing him from walking...other than obesity most likely)



I think Minnie will always be on the thin side....but jeesh, I think it's funny the people most concerned...are the people I'm most concerned about too! My mom, for example, only feeds her dog a cup of science diet a day, but then lets her lick out the frying pan when she's done cooking (no wonder she's fat!!!). :shocked: Different strokes I guess...... ;-)


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm glad u post this thread...i had to laugh at my neighbours whenever they put their chihuahua or pom on in a stroller!!! some ppl will never understand what we're trying to do for the best of our dogs...they're so stuck in the kibble world & that their small dog should be in a stroller like a human baby...poor doggies

my neighbours even gave me ''what the hell u feed ur dog raw?'' look or butcher gave me ''why u feed ur dog raw?'' look...but i learn to smile & walk away as they dont know what dogs are naturally is they's so stuck by kibble world for last 50-60 years...glad to hear Minnie doing better everyday & she will gain weight!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG everytime I see a dog in a stroller I die a little inside. Dogs were made to walk, to matter the size (unless there are some underlying health issues). Where I live it is more rare to see dogs in strollers, I only saw two at the last dog event I went to. But when we vacationed in FL they were EVERYWHERE! We went to a flea market sort of thing and ppl just strolled their dogs around, most of the dogs wouldn't even leave the stroller, they just bark at each other from within their strollers it was crazy! When we went out to dinner one night there was a dachshund in a stroller and it had to be at least 20lbs overweight, the poor thing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

argh, i know how you feel, i catch a lot of flack from BT forums about how "scrawny" tobi is compared to their 75-80lb behemoth sausages...

The stroller thing drives me nuts, i can't stand to see that, and when people put their 50lb dogs in carts at the pet store it's ridiculous!!
This... is the only reason I honestly would ever want to see a stroller with a dog in it... poor baby but he's so cute!!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150206143148141.332683.59917658140
Rex has congenital birth defects in his legs and shoulders


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Tobi said:


> The stroller thing drives me nuts, i can't stand to see that, and when people put their 50lb dogs in carts at the pet store it's ridiculous!!


Hey no offence to Americans but I just want to say: "Only in America"
Can't say I have ever seen a dog in a stroller in New Zealand unless it was a tiny puppy or disabled....in fact I don't think I have ever seen a disabled dog even!?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, to be perfectly honest, we picked up a stroller for Chelsy at the thrift store for $5. Back when she could walk about 1/4 mile still, we would let her walk with Rocky that far, then we would put her in the stroller and let her ride the rest of the way. It let her get exercise and then still get out and see the world. BUT.....we made her walk as far as she was able to until she couldn't go any more. 

Now she can't see well enough to bother strollering her so I just let her wander around our cul-de-sac and visit the neighbors. Maybe I'll pass her stroller along to another handicapped dog. The baby ones that lay down work perfectly for Lhasa size dogs and you can pick them up for really cheap at thrift stores. What I find ridiculous is the people who pay $150 for 'designer doggie' strollers!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have to confess though....when growing up in UK I did use to take my guinea pigs for a walk in a stroller (I was about 9).


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I considered a stroller for my Rottweiler - I know that sounds odd, but, he has had major surgery and couldn't even stand or lift his head, so a stroller was definitely on the cards, and he might need one in a year or two if it means he can still go out for little walks - I can hardly carry a Rottie around, but I would definitely put him in one when he got tired. I've not seen one big enough though, so it might have to be custom built - another job for my husband!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay guys, I was definitely not meaning to aim that stroller thing at any members of this forum! haha! You all have legitimate reasons I understand.... I have seen this dog run and play just fine; I just imagine it's very hard for him to go very far -- he is literally obese!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I used to walk with a friend in her neighborhood where there were tons of people out with their dogs all the time. I would have my Min Pins on their leashes and she would have her Chihuahua on a leash. Then there would be her Dachshund and my Chi Toby in her stroller. Her little guy had a rare disease where he grew some sort of spores in his lungs and had to have one of his lungs removed when he was 2 yrs old. He unfortunately died at the age of 4. Very sweet little dog and so sad. My boy has such a severe heart murmur that he will exhaust himself after about less than a quarter mile. So, in order to get everyone out enjoying themselves on a 2 to 3 mile walk, we used a stroller. I always felt like people that passed us thought we were ridiculous. But we knew we were being good dog moms though and just wanted all our guys to be able to enjoy the walk even if they weren't on the ground.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had people litterally stop me on the streets and tell me I needed to "start feeding my dogs" because they are apparently so skinny. Which, okay, sure, I'll hand it to them: Annie had some alarmingly skinny days, BUT.. but... I get these comments even having lean healthy dogs. Generally these people have overly obese dogs, and I hate to say it, but they tend to be rather plump themselves. My latest run in was actually at a gas station in Kanab on our way to Lake Powell.... I had Zailey out for a potty break, and he brought his INSANELY fat lab over to the grassy area too. He complimented her coloring and her eyes, and then proceeded to tell me that she "could be such a pretty dogs if I fed her a little." I forced a smile while he commented how her poop must be HUGE being such a big dog and "haha, I'd hate to have to clean up that." I hate getting that. Meanwhile, his fatty lab had a giant, soft serve nasty poo, and zailey of course passed two thumb-sized nuggets. I flat our ignored a couple more skinny dog comments, before finally just saying that we kept her fit and lean because a fat dog is not a healthy dog, and the bigger the breed, the more important it is to keep them FIT. He seemed offended. He was still trying to scrape his dog's crap off of the grass when we had already bagged ours, and got in the car.


ETA: This guy was traveling the freeway with his dog unrestrained in the bed of his truck. And yet, it's MY dog he was worried about. Jacka$$.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> ETA: *This guy was traveling the freeway with his dog unrestrained in the bed of his truck.* And yet, it's MY dog he was worried about. Jacka$$.


That infuriates me.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I...um....have a ....um....stroller for Zoey my chihuahua, she has a collapsing trachea, and bad knees so can't walk very far, but enjoys going outside and enjoying the sunshine. Ziva wouldn't be caught dead in teh stroller LOL.


----------

